# The Great Plains - bohemian cello demo



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 6, 2016)

here is a demo made for Virharmonic's bohemian cello.

useful comments are welcomed!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 10, 2016)

Thank you Ji ef, it so happens to be for Virharmonics demo list 

Anyone else still willing to say something about it, also composition / orchestration / mix?


----------



## airflamesred (Sep 11, 2016)

Couldn't really fault it, thouroughly enjoyable.


----------



## TGV (Sep 11, 2016)

Especially the first half hits that sweet spot between simplicity and interest. The piece showcases the tone very well, although at a few spots the cello is a bit loud to my taste. A very cinematic track, too, with the solo instrument sitting nicely upfront in the mix.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 11, 2016)

thank you both gents for your response!

@airflamesred : I still have various places where I think much improvement is to be made, but I can lose the balance sometimes between perfectionism taking over vs wanting to deliver a well made piece of music as best as I can currently. But good to hear from you, because enjoyable for sure is one of the aims!

@TGV : thank you,.... especially the "intro" is where I had most difficulty with getting it into a form that was formless enough, yet doesn't obscure the main theme or idea. Glad to hear that you experienced it as you describe it. Another aim achieved 
And I agree with the loudness of the cello at a few points. Probably we will pick out similar moments. This is partly for a choice to leave the cello as un-tweaked as possible with CC's and only using the bowing dynamics and bowing articulations as they are now. I could use CC11 but it is also "a nice hint" for Virharmonic to tweak the samples a bit more regarding dynamics. But it is detail stuff.


----------



## markleake (Sep 17, 2016)

I haven't bought the cello yet, even though I have the violin and found it to be excellent. I have had too many library purchases recently unfortunately, but will get around to it buying it eventually. :(

Thanks so much for this track. Its my kind of track! Its real music that is very expressive. And the cello sounds great (although I agree the volume varies a little too much sometimes on the cello).


----------



## Chris Hurst (Sep 18, 2016)

I can't recommend the Bohemian Cello and Violin enough.

Fantastic instruments and instantly playable. Makes playing VI's fun and doesn't require lots of tweaking to get a good sounding performance.

I think you did a great job here as well - good work!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you both Mark Leake and Chris Hurst. Glad to hear you enjoyed the music.

Yes Virharmonic is doing us a great service with these violins and cellos!
Once the first update of the violin is there I think we will begin to experience more and more the vision of these guys for a good playable string quartet.


----------



## lionsroarmusic (Nov 23, 2016)

@Silence-is-Golden: This is a very beautiful composition. What library did you use for the background strings? They sound very nice.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello lionsroarmusic,

Be welcomed on the forum! and thanks for your comment on the music. It has been some time I heared this one :D

The accompanying strings are LASS LS.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 23, 2016)

Was listening to your track this morning before sunrise while the sky turned from dark blue to ornge. Fitted the mood perfectly!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 23, 2016)

Glad to hear saxer, because nature is one of the bigger inspirations for creating music.


----------



## elpedro (Nov 24, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> here is a demo made for Virharmonic's bohemian cello.
> 
> useful comments are welcomed!



Instrument and tune: GORGEOUS! I rarely get so much human feel from VSTI...but this! wow!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 24, 2016)

Realy good to hear it has moved you elpedro.
That is one of the major aims of music isn't it. To be moved by something!

I tried to create a feel and atmosphere in this piece, eventhough they are just virtual copies of the real instrument and its instrumentalist.

Thats why I am glad to have found this cello, it is almost an actual player, and thus it asks to be played to the best of its possibilities.


----------



## robharvey (Nov 24, 2016)

Those work well don't they!

Love the dynamics and how you can actually hear player parts. But it goes without saying the composition is good!

Something about the transitions between the notes of the melody still doesn't sound right with those libraries. I wonder if you can play with the portamento or something... I sometimes wish these sample libs came with finger sounds.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Rob harvey,

Thank you for listening and enjoying the composition!

Possibly you know this, but in the current state of the bohemian cello there is only bowed legato, and articulations like fingered legato and portamento will be added in later expansions. So I agree that the cello part calls for more variation and more subtle transitions. In due time I can update this piece when the expansions have been added.


----------



## lionsroarmusic (Nov 24, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hello lionsroarmusic,
> 
> Be welcomed on the forum! and thanks for your comment on the music. It has been some time I heared this one :D
> 
> The accompanying strings are LASS LS.



@Silence-is-Golden: Thank you.  Do you have a website with more samples of your music?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 24, 2016)

lionsroarmusic said:


> @Silence-is-Golden: Thank you.  Do you have a website with more samples of your music?


I am building a collection of music that I think eventually I will put on bandcamp or so.
If you follow the soundcloud link you will find some pieces of music, and some 'covers' from classic composers.

All in due time.

Thank you for your interest.


----------

